# Who Will Be Lucky



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Click the link and see if you will be happy

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/a/could-this-winters-weather-add-to-economic-woes


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah...wet or snowy for the northeast. how vague can you get :angry:

this was last years map...and was completely wrong for us. so im just gonna take it as it comes


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jersey will be luckey...get them plows fluid filmed up!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

we are sooo.......due for some big snow stroms.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Boss, how was it wrong for us. We had above average snowfall last year and the average temp was less then a degree off the 50 year average temp. We had 15 snow events most were 3-5 inches. It was a slightly above average year. Sure not the snowiest we have had but not like 2001


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

flipper i dont know what part of the state youre in, but we had 6 plowable events. heres my records from my book:
Dec 16th - 3.5" snow to sleet to rain. froze solid
Jan 14th - Heavy Wet 6" temp 32*
Jan 18th - Early AM mix to freezing rain. 1.5" Temp 43*
Feb 22nd- Snow to sleet to rain 6". Temp 32*
Mar 1st - 3" of snow, to heavy rain ended up with 1" of snow on ground. Temp 40*

The End. 
Im just south of Hartford. i know upper CT and western CT had more, but thats it for us.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Ok. I had a lot more. Not at that computer now. I am in the Western part of the state and you are more in the valley right?

That would probably account for the difference.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I wish we had even 6 plowing events. I plowed 3 times on all the accounts and a forth time on some commercials.We sanded 7 times thats it. Much better then the year before we plowed 2 times and second was just to recover some money. I hope the forcast is correct or this will be my last year after 20 years. Just tired of getting all the trucks ready than it snows than rains and washes it all away. People this year have there heads under the pillow just hoping it does not snow this year here.Money is real tight around here and everybody wants it done for less than last year. Just praying for snow :


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

you got it fireside. i know guys who upped their price by $2-$5 a driveway and the customers dropped them. screw 'em. according to our resident snow expert (TLS22) we'll have more than we can handle this year. you wont see me complaining. unlike upstate NY (grandview) people down here dont like to pay seasonal because of the crappy pattern we've been in for the last couple years. So when we have to go out and plow a lot of times this year, it'll be money in the bank as opposed to eating away at seasonal profits. (if it snows that is )


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I lost a commercial account (after 10 years)this year for staying the same price for plowing and going up on sanding. we still have no price on product even know it's sitting in GTs yard. I tried buying sand and salt and was told NO. Product was mixed last winter. I know what state bid is and we pay about $20 more a ton than them. So sand and salt should be around $67 per ton and salt $100 per ton plus trucking.
All this work for nothing but rain. Even my help is tired of nothing but waiting to do nothing!!
Sorry just venting. I'm tried of the weather here!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

fireside;581521 said:


> I lost a commercial account (after 10 years)this year for staying the same price for plowing and going up on sanding. we still have no price on product even know it's sitting in GTs yard. I tried buying sand and salt and was told NO. Product was mixed last winter. I know what state bid is and we pay about $20 more a ton than them. So sand and salt should be around $67 per ton and salt $100 per ton plus trucking.
> All this work for nothing but rain. Even my help is tired of nothing but waiting to do nothing!!
> Sorry just venting. I'm tried of the weather here!!!!


I feel ur pain fireside, dont worry i really feel this winter will be better. If not u and 06hd can drive down and slap me! Its very hard to sit around for 4 months and plow twice......I get very depress over it. I hope for a great year for all of us!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

No reason to drive down and slap you. I will need that time to post for sale by owner.Lots of hardly used snowplow equipment. I have way to much equiment to set around doing nothing. 5 trucks, 4 sanders,1 machine,and lots of snowblowers. As my wife say's sell it all and buy a bigger house but both are money pits. she will not have a reason for me to complain about no snow anymore


----------

